# Goose Spreads



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

I am a avid duck hunter but have just started goose hunting. I have done several differant decoy setups with ducks, but I am wondering what kind of setups work the best with 5 doz. in the fall. :huh:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

If you search some of the past goose hunting forum topics there been some talk about this before. :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Just watch the geese and set them like ya see 'em the night before. What type of dekes do you have? I.E. Shells, silos, full-bodys, etc...


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

different people use differnt spreads...we use shells and full bodies. we have about 3 doz shells and 3 doz full bodies and some magnum shells also and we killed 350+ this year


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

i am just getting set up with silo. 5 doz to be exact. I have heard that the C pattern works good and just scout scout scout to find their feeding and nesting grounds. I also heard that you set them up into familys in the fall. How far apart and how wide the landing pad should be is differant than for ducks i imagin. I was told that silo's were the way to go. "Dont waste my money on anything else", i suppose that every goose hunter has their ways. Is 5 doz enough to get decent bags?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I've met a few guys that swear by silo's and do well over them...I happen to be more of a full-body guy myself. You'll definitely be able to kill decent bags over that many silos as long as you're willing to put in your time scouting. During the first week of the early season if you get in the right field you can kill easy limits over a couple dozen northwinds. Don't read into all that decoy pattern stuff...you're better of imitating what you see the geese doing. Just make sure you leave a landing zone downwind of you blinds and then set your dekes accordingly.

Here's a pic from early season opener in '00 to show that silo's will kill geese, or maybe it shows you that scouting and setting up in the right field is more important than decoys...I dunno. A roommate and myself killed a lot of geese that year hunting over that spread with burlap as our blinds, but we did A LOT of scouting. Back then I was blowing a Buck Gardner flute. Man, how things have changed... :wink:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Man you look young in that pic!!!! You must have been in your first year of college? Not saying you look old JONSER but damn look at that baby face!
Or is that your roommate that looks alot like you?

Mav....


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Yeah that's the Joneser before 4 years of college turned me into an old man hehe. I've partied and hunted more in the past 4 years than most do in a lifetime!!! :beer:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Ahhh... the life of a true nodak native.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

OOHHHH no Jonser isnt from Nodak he is from Sodaville. :wink: :beer:


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

GB3 your sig. is so true.


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

i never thought of burlap. Isnt that hard hunting when the fields are wet, or do u have a finisher? I appreciate the tips.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

GooseBuster3 said:


> OOHHHH no Jonser isnt from Nodak he is from Sodaville. :wink: :beer:


I like to think of myself as a Minnkotan, which is kinda like a ******* I suppose. :lol: It's OK though Tyler, I'll still school you on a goose call or drink you under the table anyday of the week. 8)

burlap is hard hunting, but it will work. By all means get a blind if you can, in a lot of ways it's a better investment than decoys. For a price less than a dozen foots your living a life of luxury. I think most of the hardcore guys on here started out lying in the dekes...you have to start somewhere. :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I started in burlap, then graduated to the coffen blind. :wink:


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

Matt Jones
I like to think of myself as a Minnkotan said:


> I have to say i would take being a Minnkotan verses a *******!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey jonesy
I was looking through some old videofootage of me goose hunting back in HS pre college days, even my freshman year up here. The crap I used and the birds that came in were certainly not the result of me knowing what I was doing.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I shot my first goose my sophmore year of highschool over 1 doz northwind canadas and a doz one pice carrylite shells.......man the memories, but now I hunt with all the cool **** and great hunters.!!


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

soph year. Wow, thought that you would have hunted geese longer.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Its great to watch our old hunts on video. Its amazing how far we've come from carrylite shells and homemade silos. Laying on the ground covering up with burlap blowing a big river. Now days its a trailer full of bigfoots, takin cat naps in eliminators, and reelin em in with a short reed, all this in just a couple of years. I guess we can thank "grown-up" jobs for that. But it was just as fun back then!! 
It will be interesting to see what direction things will go in the next few years!


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2004)

:sniper: Whack em and stack em.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2004)

Anyone ever thought about going all out and buying a professional camera?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Oh its crossed my mind many times. :wink:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

That would be nice but in the interim I picked up a nice used cam on eBay for $66 to film hunts with. Its a Sharp Viewcam Hi8 good enough for good video but if something bad were to happen to it I wouldnt be heart broken or out a bunch of cash.


----------

